# IPhone app



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Is there a TiVo community app for the IPhone like the avs forum one?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yes it's the same program but not branded just for TCF.
http://www.forumrunner.net/


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Mike Lang said:


> Yes it's the same program but not branded just for TCF.
> http://www.forumrunner.net/


Maybe I wasn't clear is there an app that installs on the iPhone so users can reply to posts without using a web browser?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Found it thanks


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Oops wrong thread.


----------

